# Carphunter Treffen 2012



## Carphunter2401 (23. Dezember 2011)

Die Planungen laufen auf hoch touren für das nächste Treffen.
  Geplant ist eine Woche lang fischen satt, da einfach 3 Tage zu wenig sind 
  (viele haben 200km+ Anfahrt).
   Geplant ist Ostern/Pfingsten (Brückentage).

  In Deutschland hab ich ein Gewässer (Ist im Norden von Deutschland), komplette Woche 15ha Wasser, Wc dabei, Boote am Platzt für 500€

  Zur Teilnehmer Zahl maximal      15 -20Läute können mit, aber eher weniger.
  Wenn einige aus der nähren Umgebung kommen, kann man Fahrgemeinschaften machen z.B. spart Sprit J.
  Zum Ablauf:
*Termin werden wir den 27.4.2012-2.5.2012 nehmen .*
*Zeit zum Anmelden gebe ich bis zum 25.2. da es Mega stress ist das ganze zu Veranstalten*. 

*2 Gewässer sind in der Auswahl, beides Privat Gewässer im Norden (bei Hanover)*
*
Die Preise für das Gewässer wären 300€ für eine Woche*

*Erlaubt ist eigentlich alles, Nur ein Wc Fehlt das würden wir für ne Woche mieten (jeder müsste nen kleinen anteil bezahlen).*



*Der gesammt Preis wäre ca 20€ Für die Woche ,ohne Wc den Preis muss ich noch Verhandeln.


Für ne Woche fischen, eigentlich ein top Preis
* 


Mach das jetzt zum 4 mal, jedes mal Stress mit Anmeldungen usw. deswegen setze ich einfach das Datum an, müsst mich auch Verstehen .
  Die wo mir Ihre Daten senden, sind dabei.(Vorrang  haben Die jenigen wo jedes Jahr dabei sind)
*Das Gewässer wird nicht öffentlich genannt(der Ort wird natürlich genannt), jeder Teilnehmer bekommt per Pn  Anfahrtswege, kosten usw.
  Ich bekomme pns von euch  mit:*


Name,
  Bordyname
  Adresse
*
Jeder wo mir die Daten geschickt hat ,wird eingeladen zu der Gruppe Carphunter treffen 2012(dort werden alle  sachen besprochen,was das Bord nix angeht  )*

Da wir dank Markus Tolle T-Shirts bekommen haben, würde ich das wieder gerne machen (wenn er damit einverstanden ist) .
  So das war’s von meiner Seite erst mal 
  wünsche Allen noch ein Frohes Fest & einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012

  Hier mal ein Paar eindrücke von 2011


----------



## AK74 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

servus ronny
bitte mich nicht vergessen


----------



## AK74 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

also ich bin auf dem foto,und sogar mein auto:q


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Mach das jetzt zum 4 mal, jedes mal Stress mit Anmeldungen usw. deswegen setze ich einfach das Datum an, müsst mich auch Verstehen .
  [/QUOTE]

Nur so gehts#6, Termin festlegen und dann schauen.
Es gibt immer ein paar, denen es nicht paßt|rolleyes.
Wäre auch wieder interessiert, allerdings wieder nur, wenn ich den genauen Termin kenne.


----------



## pfefferladen (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Bin wieder dabei.........egal wo ! |supergri


----------



## dattelncarphunter (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

moin und frohes fest
also ich würde auf jeden fall auch kommen und würde mich freuen viele von euch mal näher kennenzulernen und ne tolle woche zu verbringen. wie gesagt müsste nur den genauen termin haben um zu planen.


----------



## carp12 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

@Carphunter2401

Hallo Ronny! Hätte auch Lust dabei zu sein!
Sende mir bitte den Termin und los gehts.
Wird bestimmt saulustig werden!
Wünsch dir noch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!!!

Grüssle: Raimond#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## matthias81 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Hallo bin auch dabei. :m
Wenn ich die bilder vom letzten jahr sehen ist das mit sicherheit lustig


----------



## EsoxKiller (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Moin, wäre auch gern mit von der Partie...#6


----------



## carpomizer1111 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Servus,
hört sich gut an.Bin mal dabei.Wann steht die Location fest?
Gruss Micha


----------



## Anaconda1983 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Wie pfefferladen schon geschrieben hat egal Wo und egal wie weit...Bin wieder am start ;-) war super nett mit euch beim letzten treffen!!

grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

*Termin werden wir den 27.4.2012-2.5.2012 nehmen .*
*Zeit zum Anmelden gebe ich bis zum 25.2. da es Mega stress ist das ganze zu Veranstalten*. 

*2 Gewässer sind in der Auswahl, beides Privat Gewässer im Norden (Nrw) Deutschalnds 10ha +*
*
Die Preise für das Gewässer wären 500€/300€ für eine Woche*

*Erlaubt ist eigentlich alles, Nur ein Wc Fehlt das würden wir für ne Woche mieten (jeder müsste nen kleinen anteil bezahlen).*

*
dazu Kommt ein (Köderpaket,T-Shirt ) 40€* *(2,5Kg Boilies,1 Dose Pop Ups, 1200m 0,35mm Schnur,T-Shirt)* *Wer eins will sagen*. (Mit Karte,Köder Packet)
*
65€/55€ .*

*Der gesammt Preis wäre Ohne Köder Packet ca 25€/15€ Für die Woche ,ohne Wc den Preis muss ich noch Verhandeln.

Das Gewässer such ich noch aus, Deswegen auch die  2 verschieden Preise ?/?


Für ne Woche fischen, eigentlich ein top Preis.


Nach der Anmeldung:

**Jeder wo mir die Daten geschickt hat ,wird eingeladen zu der Gruppe Carphunter treffen 2012(dort werden alle  sachen besprochen,was das Bord nix angeht  )*
*
*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Sicherdabei sind:

*
*

Kruegest,2 kumpels
Markus3940,kumpel 
Red Twister,Kumpel 
carphunter2401,
Pfefferladen
matthias81
esoxkiller
carpomizer1111
Allround-Angler
omit 


Bis jetzt sind wir 14 Mann




auf der Liste,noch nicht gemeldet
Ak74(vorang)

dattelncarphunter


----------



## Fassl (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Man ronny super datum grad wo wir bei uns immer an fischen
haben machst das treffen!


----------



## AK74 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Oh man sch… Datum für mich#q, bin Woche 18 in Italien am PO|supergri
ps. ausser PO hat hochwasser|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Also ich bin sicher mit dabei ;-) Urlaub wurde schon genommen !! Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob meine Freundin mit kommt, Ronny habe gesehen das deine auch mit dabei ist oder?! Und wie ist es zu verstehen vom 27.04 Freitag ab bis Mittwoch dann oder wie 2 .05 ?! Grüße anatol


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Genau  ich reise Donnerstags an , und Dienstags abreise Montag ist Feiertag(Rückreise welle)


----------



## carpomizer1111 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Hi Ronny,
Dienstag ist der Feiertag,also Mittwoch Abreise.
Ich hab heute alles geklärt und Urlaub genommen...das heist "Ich bin dabei",wenn ich darf!!!!!!
Habe auch von Donnerstag 26.04.12 Urlaub bis zum 3.5.12.
Gruss Micha


----------



## Flacho (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

so dann mal offiziell von mir die anmeldung  

ich bin zu 95% dabei.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Freu mich scho auf dich Flacho 

So jungs Gewässer steht , würde euch bitten alle mal in den Privaten bereich zu kommen dort stehn einige wichtige dinge. Wer noch keine Einladeung hat kurtz pn an Mich


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

So 4 Plätze sind noch übrig, wer zuerst kommt mal zuerst.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

So der See ist gebucht(bezahlt),wer jetzt noch mit will muss Gas geben.
 Sind nur noch wenig Plätze frei.


----------



## matthias81 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Carphunter2401 bitte melde dich kurz bitte per pn. kann dir keine pn schreiben da der postkasten von dir voll ist.
Habe da vieleicht was fürs treffen.
Gruß Matthias
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=26107


----------



## WestheimCarper (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

hey Ronny, servus, mich hats jetz auch mal ins anglerboard verschlagen, also ich und der Stefan sin ja auch sicher dabei  wie komme ich denn in den privat bereich? gruß Paddy "Keule"


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

servus in dem du ne einladung beckommst ,schon pasiert


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

hier mal ein viedeo vom see von 2011,lauter bekannte gesichter

: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds5YgU_-XEc


----------



## Schleie! (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

sind jetzt noch plätze frei, dass man mit einsteigen kann?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

schickst mir einfach ne pn,mit allen daten von seite 1


----------



## Schleie! (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Moment, brauch erst nochn paar Infos... 

Ich hab weder Boot, noch Bootserfahrung. Ist dies "erforderlich" an diesem Gewässer?


----------



## Markus3940 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

@Schleie! Ein Boot brauchst du nicht, da das Gewässer von uns nicht mit einem Boot befahren werden darf. 
Erlaubt sind leider nur Futterboote.


----------



## Schleie! (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

muss jetzt erstmal noch abklären wegen urlaub...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

dan klär des mal ab


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

ronny finde ich super, was du da so alles organisierst RESPEKT.... wenn mal ein treffen wieder in der umgebung statt finden und der termin passt bin ich ganz sicher wieder am start!

und vielleicht angeln wir ja dieses jahr noch zusammen, schmuttersee nachtangeln erlaubt top gewässer mit gutem besatz oder hopfensee;-)


----------



## pfefferladen (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hab 2 team angler fürs treffen beckommenn ,wer es ist wird nicht veraten.
> 
> kann nur soviel sagen, sehr bekannt  danke nicolai.
> 
> ...




Muss ich da meine Krawatte mitnehmen |uhoh:


----------



## Schleie! (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Wie gesagt, ich kann erst später Zusagen, da der Urlaub noch nicht abgeklärt ist


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

so wegen mir kanns los gehn 
schaut mal in den privaten bereich rein jungs,sind ein paar neue infos drinn


----------



## Markus3940 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Im privaten Bereich sind wieder einige wichtige Infos für euch, schaut doch mal vorbei.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

so die ersten sind schon am wasser, ich werde  freitag dazu stossen. 

hoffe ihr postet ein paar bilder für mich .


----------



## pfefferladen (30. April 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

So...bin wieder daheim 

Geil war es......... !!! :vik:

Zum Glück hatte ich keine Krawatte dabei...... :q


Meine Lieferanten muss ich jetzt auch dringend wechseln :g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

hi thomas , was willst du erwarten das miese laune herscht .

von welchem lieferanten redest du den


----------



## pfefferladen (30. April 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hi thomas , was willst du erwarten das miese laune herscht .
> 
> von welchem lieferanten redest du den



Du hast Post :q


----------



## pfefferladen (30. April 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Erste Bilder vom Treffen


----------



## pfefferladen (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

Finest Carp Selection 2012


----------



## Anaconda1983 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Finest Carp Selection 2012




sieht richtig lecker aus :m#6

und ging bei euch fischmäßig was?!

gruß anaconda


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

das abschluss foto





unser  logo von 2011




die gruppe




Sposoring von korda,succefullbaits




rig binden 











wie immer war es ein top event,möchte nochmal allen danken ,voralem markus,nico.
 einen bericht,mit allen bildern u.s.w  wird folgen


----------



## Schleie! (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

wirds nicht langsam mal zeit für ein sommertreffen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

man kann sich auch privat treffen ,bei mir wirds schwer lag bis donnerstag im kh.

arthrose im rücken super sach,2 events im jahr sind mir zuviel will auch mal privat am wasser sein.


----------



## Schleie! (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

es muss ja kein event sein! einfach dass sich, wer lust hat, mal zusammen für ein wochenende oder ein verlängertes am see trifft und zusammen fischt!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

kann man mal ins auge fassen,ertsmal muss ich wieder schmerz frei sein.

seit 1ner woche 6 schmerz tableten am tag,fischen geht gar nicht.


----------



## Schleie! (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Carphunter Treffen 2012*

dann erstmal gute besserung!

ps: wir können ja für dich füttern, ruten auswerfen und auch drillen, wäre kein thema


----------

